# ما هية المسيح



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسأل يا معشر المسيحين ارثدكس و كاثوليك اردت معرفة معتقداتكم فقرات من كتبكم فوجدت ان منكم من يقول ان المسيح ابن الله الوحيد ولادة طبيعية و منكم من يقول هو صورته و تجسده على الارض ؟؟؟


اسال ايضا عن ولادة المسيح كانسان و هل له اب ام ان روح القدس تغشى مريم كما دكر في ركتابكم المقدس ؟؟؟؟

و ما الفرق بين روح القدس و الاب و الابن 

الرجاء الرد من كل من الكاثوليك و الارثدكس 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون


----------



## Scofield (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس أله واحد آمين
بأذن الله سوف أبتدى معكى الأجابات نقطة نقطة
أولا هل المسيح صورة الله أم ولد ولادة طبيعية
القصد من أن المسيح ولد ولادة طبيعية أنه ولد كأى أنسان من أمه مريم العذراء
أما أنه صورة الله فيقصد بها أن الله ظهر فى صورة جسد المسيح

المسيح ليس له أب و لكنه كلمة الله 
كما قال القرآن "إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ"
"يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا " 
وأيضا عندنا فى الأنجيل "وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد"
أما المقصود بالأب و الأبن و الروح القدس
الأب يقصد بها الوجود
الأبن يقصد بها العقل و الجسد
الروح القدس يقصد بها الحياة
وهذه 3 صور و صفات لله
فالله موجود و عاقل و حى
فالله له 3 صور كالماء
الصورة الأولى للماء هى الثلج
والثانية السائل
والثالثة الغاز
و مع كل الصور هذه فالماء واحد وليس 3
وهكذا هو الحال مع الله له 3 صور ولكنه واحد


----------



## al bayanony (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> الأب يقصد بها الوجود
> الأبن يقصد بها العقل و الجسد
> الروح القدس يقصد بها الحياة



على قولك هذا هل يكون الابن جوهر ام صفة؟


----------



## Scofield (22 أكتوبر 2006)

al bayanony قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> على قولك هذا هل يكون الابن جوهر ام صفة؟




الابن هو صفة لله وجوهر أيضا 
لان الأبن هى صفة التجسد لله
و جوهر أيضا فهو يمثل العقل و الجسد معا


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> فالله له 3 صور كالماء
> الصورة الأولى للماء هى الثلج
> والثانية السائل
> والثالثة الغاز
> ...



تضرب مثال من وجهة نظري لاصحة له لماذا 

لان تركيب الماء هو من عنصرين H&O بنسبتهما

اذا دخل عليه عامل البرودة تحول لثلج 

واذا دخل علية عامل الحرارة تحول لبخار ماء 

وعندما يتحول الماء لثلج لايكون ماء بل صورة اخرى للماء 

وعندما يتحول للصورة الغازية لايكون ماء لانه يتحول من صورة لصورة 


من سائل لبخار ماء وتتغير خواصه الطبيعية 

لذا لاتستطيع ان تشربه حينما يكون بخار ماء اللهم الا اذا كثفته 

هو من مادة الماء السائلة ولكنه لم يعد الماء السائل 


افهم هذا 

لذا اذا الله كان 3 صور يترتب عليه ان يتغير خواصه كما حدث للمادة

وكل صورة تكون مختلفة في التركيب والفائدة والاهمية  

بالاضافة الى ان تغير المادة كالماء من حالة لحالة يستلزم 

اما زيادة في الحجم او نقص في الحجم 

واذا طبقنا ذلك على تحول الرب ل3 صور 

اما يزيد حجمه او ينقص 

لذا مثالك غير صحيح الدلالة


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

ونسيت ان اضيف ان عنصر الرب في التوراة روح 
ويسوع بشري لوجود الجسد له 

يعني اساسا طبيعتين مختلفتي التكوين وليست عناصر من مواد 

محددة وثابتة


----------



## Scofield (22 أكتوبر 2006)

أنا مليش دعوة بكلامك ده
انا قلت أن ليه 3 صور زى الماء
مش أن الله ماء


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

مثالك غير صحيح الدلالة 

دليل على عدم القدرة على اعمال العقل


----------



## Scofield (22 أكتوبر 2006)

موسى بن عمران 1 قال:


> مثالك غير صحيح الدلالة
> 
> دليل على عدم القدرة على اعمال العقل




من الذى قال ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

لانك تريد صياغة مثال حقيقي على شيء وهمي 

فالماء سائل له خواص 

يتحول لثلج تتغير خواصه ويتحول لهيئة مادة اخرى صلب 
يتحول لبخار تتغير خواصه ويتحول لهيئة من المادة اخرى 


لذا الاشكال الثلاث للمادة كالماء متابينة الشكل والخواص 

والالة يجب ان يظل ثابت في صفاته وخصائصه والا لا يصبح اله 

فمتى ممكن اصدقك ان الرب او الملاك تشكل 

اذا قلت لي ان الرب او الملاك نزل بهيئة ما 

زي مافي التوراة 

ولكن يتجسد في هيئة بشري ويحل مكانه لاتصح

ممكن يتشكل بهيئته لكن لاياخذ جسده للسكنى 

مثلما كان جبريل يتشكل بهيئة عروة 

يشبهه لكنه لم يحتل جسد احد ويسكنه تحول فقط لهيئته 

لذا افتح عقلك وفكر 

ثم اجب عن لماذا من يرى الرب يموت


----------



## losand (22 أكتوبر 2006)

*                                                        بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس *
*                                                                اله واحد امين*

*اولا انا سعيدة جدا ان الموضوع ده اتفتح لانه مهم جدا *
*الله واحد فى الجوهر يعنى انه لايوجد الله غير الله واحد موجود فى كل مكان وزمان *
*ولكن ما تحت الجوهر ثلاث خواص التى يقوم عليها الجوهر وبدونه لا يوجد الله وهذا ما يسميه فى علم الاهوت الاقنوم .*
*والله يتميز عن باقى المخلوقات بهذة الخواص الثلاثة وهى *
* 1- الله كائن بذاته وهو غير مخلوق ( اى لا احد اوجده )وتعنى الاب وهى كلمة سريانية *
*تعنى الجوهر الكائن بذاته غير مخلوق )*
* 2- هل الله عنده معرفة ؟ نعم بالطبع وهذا مانسميه الابن الذى يعلم كل شىء من ذاته *
*الا هو الاب ومذكور فى الكتاب المقدس الاصحاح الاول فىمعلمنا يوحنا " فى البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان فى البدء عند الله " امين*
*3 - الله حى بذاته وروحه موجودة فى كل مكان هذه الروح هى الروح القدس *
*لذلك لانستطيع ان نقول ان الله ليس هو الاب والا بذلك ان الله ليس هو الخالق ( اى ان فى حد اخر اوجده)*
*او ان الله ليس الابن والا بذلك نقول ان الله لايعلم كل شىء *
*او ان الله ليس فيه روح وهذا جنون لان الله هو حى بذاته وروحه مليئة الكون كله*
*اذا ان الله الواحد هو ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) وهم الثلاث خواص فى واحد هوالله*
*لذلك انا مسيحية مواحدة بالله الواحد لا شريك له *

*ارجوان تكون علمت اصل الحكاية وان المسيحيين ليس كفرة بل مواحدين بالله الواحد *

*امين*


----------



## losand (22 أكتوبر 2006)

انا منتظرة ردك على كلامى وعلى فكرة الله ظهرة فى العهد القديم لموسى النبى فى هيئة شجرة وممكن تقراء وتعلم واسال نفسك سؤال هل يستحيل على الله ان يظهر فى شكل بشرى مثلما ظهر فى شكل شجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايهما افضل


----------



## losand (22 أكتوبر 2006)

لو عايز مثال فى الطبيعة( مع الفارق) مثال الشمس التى بها الدفء والنور والطاقة وهى واحدة اسمها الشمس ولا تستطيع تسميتها الدفء فقط او نور او طاقة ولا تستطيع انكار اى شىء من الثلاثة .


----------



## al bayanony (22 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> الابن هو صفة لله وجوهر أيضا
> لان الأبن هى صفة التجسد لله
> و جوهر أيضا فهو يمثل العقل و الجسد معا



اذا الابن جوهر  فهل هذا الجوهر متصف بكل الصفات الالهية الاخرى غير العقل؟


----------



## موسى بن عمران (23 أكتوبر 2006)

الله كائن بذاته اوافق عليها 

الله عنده علم وعقل وجسده في مكان اخر لا اوافق عليه 

لماذا لانه ببساطة هكذا 

آدم الذي على صورة الله كما تقول التوراه 

لم يكن جسده في ناحية وعقله في ناحيه 

متجسد هناك في هيئة و طبيعة اخرى 

عندها سنخلق 3و4 اشياء لتجسد كل شيء لدى ادم

ولكننا نعلم ان ادم له عقل وروح وجسد 
وهو شيء واحد 

لا 3او 4 اشياء 

يافصحاء القوم


----------



## موسى بن عمران (23 أكتوبر 2006)

*واضافة صغيرة *

الله عندما ظهر بغير صورته كما تدعون كشجرة 

لايظن لوهلة العاقل ان الله شجرة اوسحابة اوعمود دخان

بل هيئة معينة ما ارادها الرب لحكمة

وليست هي سابقة الوجود ليملؤها

بمعنى لم تكن الشجرة نبتة الله ملاها 

بل اتخذ شكلها 

عموما موسى باعتراف التوراه راى مجدالرب من الخلف كما تقول التوراة

ولان موسى لم يصف الرب الا كما يليق به وبمجده وبصفاته

فكيف من ثم تنقص عظمة الرب و مجده

بحيث ان كل البشر في فترة ما تراه 

اذا كان الذي احب ان يصطفيه بكلامه لم يرى مجده 

لانه من يرى مجده يموت 

فكيف بالله يمن على البشر برؤيته 

فكر ثم اجب


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

وممكن قبل استرسالك تشرح لي نقطة 

كيف الله في كل مكان وفي السماء فقط في نفس الوقت 

حتى عندما كان يسوع على الارض 

ياليت توضيح هذه النقطة الغامضة لكون احدهما عكس الاخرى 

ودليل وجود الاب في السماء هو :

واقول لكم ايضا ان اتفق اثنان منكم على الارض في اي شيء يطلبانه فانه 

يكون لهما من قبل ابي الذي في السموات.

متىاصحاح 18اية 19 

واين الدليل من الكتاب في العهد الجديد ان الروح المقدس

في كل مكان (نص) لا نص يسقط عليه الموضوع 

واذا سمحت ممكن تخبرنا بتفصيل اكبر 

عن الروح المقدس وصفاته 

1- وهل هو عاقل ومتكلم ام لا ؟

2- وهل يوحي كالرب السماوي ام لا ؟

3- وهل هو للجميع ام للرب ؟

4- وهل كان مع يسوع طوال الوقت ؟

اربعة اسئلة عن الروح المقدس اذا لم تجب عنها 

اسف لن اكمل معك حوار 

كما آيف للاخت امة الرحمن لتطفلي على موضوعها 

ارجو المعذرة


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

موسى بن عمران قال:


> الله كائن بذاته اوافق عليها
> 
> الله عنده علم وعقل وجسده في مكان اخر لا اوافق عليه
> 
> ...


 
من قال ان لله جسد؟ :dntknw:


----------



## My Rock (24 أكتوبر 2006)

موسى بن عمران 1 قال:


> كيف الله في كل مكان وفي السماء فقط في نفس الوقت
> 
> حتى عندما كان يسوع على الارض


 
:dntknw:


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجال تبيين ميلاد يسوع 

و شرح ما يقوله كتابكم المقدس 

ويتغشاك و  يحل عليك روح القدس بقدرة علي قدير 

و من روح القدس اليس اله كما تقولون كيف الاله يغشى و يحل على امراة كما يفعل الرجل مع المراة


----------



## نسرين أمة الرحمن (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على النبي المصطفى محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام عبد الله و رسوله*ايا عباد المسيح هل من مجيب عن سؤالي اعلاه المشاركة رقم  20

و ايضا هل من توضيح عن هدا الامر

قلتم ان المسيح جسد بروحين الاهوت و الناسوت حيث الناسوت روح البشر و اللاهوت الدات الالية "تعالى الله عما تصفون سبحانه "  فيه حد يفهمني هل المسيح لما كان يتكلم كان اله يتكلم ام بشر ؟؟؟

و كيف تقولون ان  الها سكن رحم امراة و بقي هناك 9 اشهر ثم خرج من الفرج و رضع الثدي بربك اهدا يليق باله ان يعيش في الارحام و يخرج من الفرج و يرضع الثدي 

رجاء توضيح الثلات اسئلة


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

سلام لكم و نعمة من الله



> الرجال تبيين ميلاد يسوع
> 
> و شرح ما يقوله كتابكم المقدس
> 
> ...


 
كم أحزن حين ارى هذه الاقوال على كلى القداسة الطهر الذى لا يكره شىء سوى الخطيئة
الذى لا يخرج من فمه سوى الطهر
الذى يكره النجاسة

لنجيب

الروح القدس هو الله و الله فى الايمان المسيحى روح

فلا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال وجود أتصال جنسى بين الروح الجسد

هذه الاجابة لمستواك الروحى

حلول الروح القدس ليس معناه وجود جماع بين الملكة الطاهرة السماء الثانية السيدة العذراء مريم بل هو دليل الاعجاز فى ولادة السيد المسيح

اذا فعل السيد المسيح معجزة و ابرأ مريض فنفس طريقة اجراء المعجزة التى لا يعلمها الا هو هكذا حبلت السيدة العذراء مريم بالسيد المسيح

الاعجاز الألهى




> قلتم ان المسيح جسد بروحين الاهوت و الناسوت حيث الناسوت روح البشر و اللاهوت الدات الالية "تعالى الله عما تصفون سبحانه " فيه حد يفهمني هل المسيح لما كان يتكلم كان اله يتكلم ام بشر ؟؟؟


 
تارة يتكلم بناسوته و تارة اخرى يتكلم بلاهوته

كان هدفه هو الا يظهر طبيعته الالهية اى لاهوته و لكن فى بعض الاوقات كان يظهر لاهوته ليؤكد لنا انه هو الكلمة المتجسد



> و كيف تقولون ان الها سكن رحم امراة و بقي هناك 9 اشهر ثم خرج من الفرج و رضع الثدي بربك اهدا يليق باله ان يعيش في الارحام و يخرج من الفرج و يرضع الثدي


 
نقول بنعمة الله

اللاهوت كما بينا هو روح و بالتالى فهو عقلا لا يتأثر ابدا بما يتأثر به البشر

كانت الطبيعة البشرية (اى الجسد و الروح البشريين) بداخل رحم كلية الطهر العذراء مريم بينما بلاهوته هو يملأ الكون

و انا استعجب حقا

تستعيبين على ان الطبيعة البشرية وجدت فى رحم العذراء و لا تستعيبين هذا على لاهوت ألهك؟

{وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ} (12) سورة التحريم

{وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِن رُّوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ} (91) سورة الأنبياء​


----------



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

#######

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع

Fadie


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

رجاء عدم الخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا انا ما خرجت عن الموضوع!!!

والسائلة سألت عن ماهية المسيح 

وانتم تقولون انه المسيح هو الله 

ادا سؤالي طبيعي وتدرج منطقي للموضوع 

ادا كان المسيح هو الله

اين قال دلك فى الكتاب المدعو مقدس

ولا ما عندكش اجابة فضلت مسح كلامي كما مسحتم الكثير من الكلام عبرلا العصور !!!!

وعجبي


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> اولا انا ما خرجت عن الموضوع!!!
> 
> والسائلة سألت عن ماهية المسيح
> 
> ...


 
لا اعرف هل انتى تعرفين اسئلة السائلة اكثر منها؟

أجبتك فى موضوعك فهيا ارنى نفسك


----------



## الكون (30 أكتوبر 2006)

يا عزيزي يا فادي

انت اجبت عن الموضوع باستنتاجاتك انت او الذي علمك 
وبس قلتلك يعني اضف الى ردك بعض الادلة من الكتاب المقدس  هدا فقط شوية نصوص على شوية ايات يعني 
يمشي حالهم بش الواحد يفهم اكثر 

وعجبي


----------



## Fadie (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> انت اجبت عن الموضوع باستنتاجاتك انت او الذي علمك
> وبس قلتلك يعني اضف الى ردك بعض الادلة من الكتاب المقدس هدا فقط شوية نصوص على شوية ايات يعني
> يمشي حالهم بش الواحد يفهم اكثر


 
عايزة نصوص على ايه؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (9 نوفمبر 2006)

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم

إذا كان الثلاث واحد كما تقولون وهو الذات والعقل والروح فحتى يستقيم هذا الفرض 

 أن عقل المسيح كان جزء من عقل الله لا عقل الله كله وروحه (اللاهوتيه) جزء من روح الآب وليس كل الروح وهذا يستوجب انقسام

وإذا كان الاب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد له هذه الصفات ولا يجوز انفصالها فكيف نجد فصل بين الاب والإبن فى مواضع كثيرة منها
ان الابن يجلس على يمين الاب فى ملكوت السماء فكيف يكون أحد الاقنومين جالسا على يمين الثانى إلا إذا حدث الانفصال ؟
ومنها ايضا انكم تبتهلون بالدعاء والصلاة إلى يسوع (الابن) مع أن الابن مولود من الآب فمن باب أولى ذكر الآب أولى وذلك ايضا انقسام 
ومنها البند السادس عشر من قانون الايمان "  16 ـ فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد، ولا مخلوق, ولا مولود والابن من الآب وحده غير مصنوع ولا مخلوق، بل مولود والروح القدس من الآب والابن، ليس بمصنوع، ولامخلوق ولا مولود"
والذى يحتاج هذا البند وحده إلى محاضراااااااااان لفهمه واستيعابه ليس لقصر فهم ولكن لاستحالة الفكرة مع ما سبقها من بنود ومع كل المفاهيم 

وسأنتظر الاجابه عن ما فات ثم نعود إلى هذا البند مرة أخرى


----------



## نور الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ 


الأستاذ الفاضل يقول أن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد فى حين نرى نصوص من كتابه تقول :

*متى فى الاصحاح الثالث*
*(فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».)*

*وهذا النص يوضح الآتى :*


*( 1 ) أين يسوع؟ على ضفاف نهر الاردن يتعمد بالماء.*

*( 2 ) أين الروح القدس؟ حمامة طائرة من السماء للارض.*

*( 3 ) أين الاب ؟ فى السماء ينادى هذا ولدى الحبيب.*

*الصورة واضحه ولا تحتاج لتعليق , فقد إختلفوا الثلاثه فى الشكل وفى المكان !!*


*فكيف يكونوا واحدا؟ وان هذا هو ذاك !!!!؟*


----------



## Fadie (10 نوفمبر 2006)

> أن عقل المسيح كان جزء من عقل الله لا عقل الله كله وروحه (اللاهوتيه) جزء من روح الآب وليس كل الروح وهذا يستوجب انقسام


 
اولا لا تفرد الاب بالالوهية لأن الاب هو اقنوم الوجود

ثانيا الله لا يتجزأ فالكلمة له ذات الجوهر الالهى الذى للأب و الروح القدس



> وإذا كان الاب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد له هذه الصفات ولا يجوز انفصالها فكيف نجد فصل بين الاب والإبن فى مواضع كثيرة منها
> ان الابن يجلس على يمين الاب فى ملكوت السماء فكيف يكون أحد الاقنومين جالسا على يمين الثانى إلا إذا حدث الانفصال ؟
> ومنها ايضا انكم تبتهلون بالدعاء والصلاة إلى يسوع (الابن) مع أن الابن مولود من الآب فمن باب أولى ذكر الآب أولى وذلك ايضا انقسام


 
يجب ان تفهم اولا ان الاب و الابن لهم جوهر واحد و لكنهم شخصيات متمايزة اقنوميا بمعنى ان الجوهر واحد و لكن الاب ليس الابن ليس الروح القدس فهم شخصيات مختلفة لجوهر ألهى واحد

اما كلامك حول ابتهالنا فى صلاتنا فلا اعرف من اين لك ان تعرف صلاتنا و من قال ان صلاتنا للأبن و من قال انه من باب اوى ذكر الاب اولى

و من قال ان ذلك انقسام؟



> ومنها البند السادس عشر من قانون الايمان " 16 ـ فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد، ولا مخلوق, ولا مولود والابن من الآب وحده غير مصنوع ولا مخلوق، بل مولود والروح القدس من الآب والابن، ليس بمصنوع، ولامخلوق ولا مولود"
> والذى يحتاج هذا البند وحده إلى محاضراااااااااان لفهمه واستيعابه ليس لقصر فهم ولكن لاستحالة الفكرة مع ما سبقها من بنود ومع كل المفاهيم


 
عاجبانى حكاية البند ال 16 دى

طيب اهو قانون الايمان قولى فين الكلام اللى انت كتبته دة؟

نحن نؤمن بـــ


"بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد, الله الأب, ضابط الكل, خالق السماء و الأرض, ما يرى و ما لا يرى.
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح, إبن الله الوحيد, المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور, نور من نور, إله حق من إله حق , مولود غير مخلوق, مساو للآب فى الجوهر, الذى به كان كل شىء.
هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر و من أجل  خلاصنا, نزل من السماء و تجسد من الروح القدس, ومن مريم العذراء تأنس, و صلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى. تألم و قبر و قام من الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب,و صعد إلى السموات , و جلس عن يمين أبيه . و ايضا يأتى فى مجده  ليدين الأحياء و الأموات , الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء.
نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس , الرب المحيى المنبثق من الآب نسجد له و نمجده  مع  الآب و الابن الناطق فى الأنبياء. و بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية. و نعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. و ننتظر قيامه الأموات و حياة الدهر الأتى. أمين"

هذا هو قانون الايمان من مجمع نيقية لحد دلوقتى فين بقى اللى انت بتقول عليه دة؟

الحاج نور الدين



> الأستاذ الفاضل يقول أن هؤلاء الثلاثة واحد فى حين نرى نصوص من كتابه تقول :
> 
> *متى فى الاصحاح الثالث
> (فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».)*
> ...


 
و ايضا قلت انهم متمايزيين اقنوميا اى انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة و لكن لهم جوهر واحد هو الجوهر الألهى

نحن لا نقول ان الاب هو الابن ولا الروح القدس

نحن نقول انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة لكيان واحد و لذات واحدة و لجوهر واحد هو يهوة القدير ايلوهيم الكائن الواجب الوجود منذ الازل و الى الابد​


----------



## My Rock (10 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> إذا كان الثلاث واحد كما تقولون وهو الذات والعقل والروح فحتى يستقيم هذا الفرض
> أن عقل المسيح كان جزء من عقل الله لا عقل الله كله وروحه (اللاهوتيه) جزء من روح الآب وليس كل الروح وهذا يستوجب انقسام


 
كلام مغلوط, فالمسيح كلي العلم و علمه هذا مستمد من الطبيعة اللاهويتة, فقولك هذا قول باطل و اهو كلام انشائي لا يحتوي على اي دليل



> ان الابن يجلس على يمين الاب فى ملكوت السماء فكيف يكون أحد الاقنومين جالسا على يمين الثانى إلا إذا حدث الانفصال ؟


 
لا وجود لاي انفصال او انقسام في معنى النص, و لن اخوض في تفسير معناه لاننا سنخرج عن الموضوع, اطرحه في موضوع جديد و انا ارد عليك بالتفصيل




> ومنها ايضا انكم تبتهلون بالدعاء والصلاة إلى يسوع (الابن) مع أن الابن مولود من الآب فمن باب أولى ذكر الآب أولى وذلك ايضا انقسام
> ومنها البند السادس عشر من قانون الايمان " 16 ـ فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد، ولا مخلوق, ولا مولود والابن من الآب وحده غير مصنوع ولا مخلوق، بل مولود والروح القدس من الآب والابن، ليس بمصنوع، ولامخلوق ولا مولود"
> والذى يحتاج هذا البند وحده إلى محاضراااااااااان لفهمه واستيعابه ليس لقصر فهم ولكن لاستحالة الفكرة مع ما سبقها من بنود ومع كل المفاهيم


 
عدم فهمك لماهية الله و عدم استعيابك لها لا يعيب من الله شيئا و لا يعني ان ماهية الله هذه مغلوطة

اما عن قانون الايمان المسيحي, ففاتك منه الكثير, ففاتك اول سطوره

[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]نؤمن باله واحد، الاب الضابط الكل،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.] وخالق كل ما يُرى ولايُرى ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]وبرب واحد ، يسوع المسيح ، ابن الله الوحيد ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.] بكر كل الكائنات ،[/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.]المولود من الاب قبل كل الدهور وغير مخلوق [/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.][/FONT]​[FONT=MCS Erwah S_U normal.][/FONT]​


----------



## نور الدين (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> الحاج نور الدين


 
للأسف يا عزيزى أنا لا أستحق هذا اللقب العظيم لأننى لم أتشرف بنعمه الحج لبيت الله الكريم  وهذه أمنيه من أمنياتى التى أسعى جاهداا لتحقيقها بإذن الله .
والأمل فى رحمه الله كبيره لتحقيق هذا الحلم وخاصه أننى فى فتره الشباب ولم أتجاوز الخامسه والعشرين من العمر .​ 




> و ايضا قلت انهم متمايزيين اقنوميا اى انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة و لكن لهم جوهر واحد هو الجوهر الألهى


​


> نحن لا نقول ان الاب هو الابن ولا الروح القدس​
> 
> نحن نقول انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة لكيان واحد و لذات واحدة و لجوهر واحد هو يهوة القدير ايلوهيم الكائن الواجب الوجود منذ الازل و الى الابد​





كيف ثلاث شخصيات لكيان واحد, هل تفهم ما تقول يا عزيزى أم أن الكلام على إطلاقه ولا عزاء للعقل !!!!!!

وما حاجه الله أن يتجسد فى صوره المسيح , وما حاجته لأن يكون فى ثلاث شخصيات !!!؟؟؟


*كيف يهبط الروح القدس على المسيح في هذه اللحظة ... *
*والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد مع الناسوت منذ البدء؟*


*مما يعني أنه*
*لم يهبط عليه من قبل ... *

*أويعني أن*
*هناك حدث إنفصال *


*والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد مع الناسوت لا ينفصلان طرفة عين*


*أليس الروح القدس هو الله لديكم ؟ *
*فماذا يعني امتلاء المسيح من الروح القدس والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد معه ؟! *

*لا يعني إلا شيئان *
*أن الإنفصال جائز ... *

*أو أن *
*الثالوث كما تحاول تصويره لايمكن تقبله إلا بسحق العقل *​ 

للحديث بقيه 


​


​​


----------



## نور الدين (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> الحاج نور الدين


 
للأسف يا عزيزى أنا لا أستحق هذا اللقب العظيم لأننى لم أتشرف بنعمه الحج لبيت الله الكريم  وهذه أمنيه من أمنياتى التى أسعى جاهداا لتحقيقها بإذن الله .
والأمل فى رحمه الله كبيره لتحقيق هذا الحلم وخاصه أننى فى فتره الشباب ولم أتجاوز الخامسه والعشرين من العمر .​ 




> و ايضا قلت انهم متمايزيين اقنوميا اى انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة و لكن لهم جوهر واحد هو الجوهر الألهى


​


> نحن لا نقول ان الاب هو الابن ولا الروح القدس​
> 
> نحن نقول انهم ثلاث شخصيات مختلفة لكيان واحد و لذات واحدة و لجوهر واحد هو يهوة القدير ايلوهيم الكائن الواجب الوجود منذ الازل و الى الابد​





*كيف ثلاث شخصيات لكيان واحد, هل تفهم ما تقول يا عزيزى أم أن الكلام على إطلاقه ولا عزاء للعقل !!!!!!؟؟؟*

*وما حاجه الله أن يتجسد فى صوره المسيح , وما حاجته لأن يكون فى ثلاث شخصيات !!!؟؟؟*


*كيف يهبط الروح القدس على المسيح في هذه اللحظة ... *
*والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد مع الناسوت منذ البدء؟*


*مما يعني أنه*
*لم يهبط عليه من قبل ... *

*أويعني أن*
*هناك حدث إنفصال *


*والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد مع الناسوت لا ينفصلان طرفة عين*


*أليس الروح القدس هو الله لديكم ؟ *
*فماذا يعني امتلاء المسيح من الروح القدس والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد معه ؟! *

*لا يعني إلا شيئان *
*أن الإنفصال جائز ... *

*أو أن *
*الثالوث كما تحاول تصويره لايمكن تقبله إلا بسحق العقل *​ 

للحديث بقيه 


​


​​


----------



## Fadie (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> *كيف ثلاث شخصيات لكيان واحد, هل تفهم ما تقول يا عزيزى أم أن الكلام على إطلاقه ولا عزاء للعقل !!!!!!؟؟؟*


 
و كيف يكون الله موجود منذ الأزل؟

لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود منذ الازل مع انه لا يوجد من ليس له بداية و لم يقبل ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان الاثنان كيفيتهم فوق العقل و معرفتهم ليست ضده؟؟؟

لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه و لم يقبل ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان كيفية الاثنين فوق العقل و انما معرفتهم ليست ضده؟

لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله صانع معجزات و لم يقبل ان يكون ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان كيفية الاثنين فوق العقل و معرفتهم ليست ضده؟

ام هو نقض و خلاص؟؟؟



> *وما حاجه الله أن يتجسد فى صوره المسيح , وما حاجته لأن يكون فى ثلاث شخصيات !!!؟؟؟*


 
و انت هتحاسب ربنا تقوله ليه تعمل كدة و ليه متعملش كدة؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *كيف يهبط الروح القدس على المسيح في هذه اللحظة ... *
> *والمفترض ان اللاهوت متحد مع الناسوت منذالبدء؟*
> 
> 
> ...


 
هذا هو الجهل بأم عينه

هل تعرف ما معنى حلول الروح القدس؟

التلاميذ ايضا حل عليهم الروح القدس يوم الخمسين

كل مؤمن يتعمد بالماء و النار (اى الروح القدس)

فما علاقة اللاهوت بحلول الروح القدس؟؟



> *أوأن*
> *الثالوث كما تحاول تصويره لايمكن تقبله إلا بسحق العقل*


 
اذا كان عقلك البدوى الذى جاء من شبه جزيرة العرب لا يقبل فلا تحكم على الاخرين المتحضرين الدارسين لكل شىء فى الايمان بالجهل مثلك​


----------



## samehvan (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> عاجبانى حكاية البند ال 16 دى
> 
> طيب اهو قانون الايمان قولى فين الكلام اللى انت كتبته دة؟



هو نفس ما ذكرت يا عزيزى ولكن بالصيغة الكنسية واليك مثالا 

القانون الاثناسي :

ـ 1 ـ إن كل من ابتغى الخلاص وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحية,

ـ 2 ـ هذا الإيمان كل من لا يحفظه دون إفساد، يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً,

ـ 3 ـ إن هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث، وثالوثاً في توحيد,

ـ 4 ـ لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر,

ـ 5 ـ إن للآب أقنوماً، وللابن أقنوماً، وللروح القدس أقنوماً,

ـ 6 ـ ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساو وجلال أبدي معاً,

ـ 7 ـ كما هو الآب، كذلك الابن، وكذلك الروح القدس,

ـ 8 ـ الآب عير مخلوق، والابن غير مخلوق، والروح القدس غير مخلوق,

ـ 9 ـ الآب غير محدود، والابن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود,

ـ 10 ـ الآب سرمد، والابن سرمد، والروح القدس سرمد، ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين، بل سرمد واحد,

ـ 11 ـ وكذلك ليسوا ثلاثة غير مخلوقين، ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود,

ـ 12 ـ وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل, والابن ضابط الكل, والروح القدس ضابط الكل ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل, بل واحد ضابط الكل,

ـ 13 ـ وهكذا الآب إله, والابن إله, والروح القدس إله, ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة، بل إله واحد,

ـ 14 ـ وهكذا الآب رب, والابن رب, والروح القدس رب, ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب، بل رب واحد,

ـ 15 ـ وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلفنا بأن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله - ورب, كذلك الدين الجامع ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة ألهة وثلاثة أرباب,

ـ 16 ـ فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد، ولا مخلوق, ولا مولود والابن من الآب وحده غير مصنوع ولا مخلوق، بل مولود والروح القدس من الآب والابن، ليس بمصنوع، ولامخلوق ولا مولود,

ـ 17 ـ فإذاً أب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء, وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء, وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس,

ـ 18 ـ وليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر منه ولا أصغر منه,

ـ 19 ـ ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون,

ـ 20 ـ ولذلك في جميع ما ذكر يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث, والثالوث في وحدانية,

ـ 21 ـ إذاً من شاء أن يخلص فعليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث,
ـ 22 ـ وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح,

ـ 23 ـ لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقر بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله هو إله وإنسان,

ـ 24 ـ هو إله من جوهر الآب, مولود قبل الدهور وإنسان مولود من جوهر أمه, مولود في هذا الدهر,

ـ 25 ـ إله تام وإنسان تام كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري,

ـ 26 ـ مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته, ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته,

ـ 27 ـ وهو إن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً, إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان,

ـ 28 ـ واحد ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد, بل باتخاذ الناسوت إل اللاهوت,

ـ 29 ـ واحد في الجملة, لا باختلاط الجوهر, بل بوحدانية الأقنوم,

ـ 30 ـ لانه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد, كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد,

ـ 31 ـ هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ونزل إلى الهاوية ـ أي عالم الأرواح ـ وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات,

ـ 32 ـ وصعد إلى السماء, وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل,

ـ 33 ـ ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات,

ـ 34 ـ الذي عند مجيئه، يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم، ويوؤدون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة,

ـ 35 ـ فالذين فعلوا الصالحات يدخلون الحياة الأبدية, والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون إلى النار الأبدية,

ـ 36 ـ هذا هو الإيمان الجامع، الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص من دون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين,  

أليس هذا هو قانونكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (11 نوفمبر 2006)

> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله صانع معجزات و لم يقبل ان يكون ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان كيفية الاثنين فوق العقل و معرفتهم ليست ضده؟
> 
> ام هو نقض و خلاص؟؟؟



يا أخ فادى بدون عصبية وإنفعال ,, فلو سمعك الكثير ممن تكلمت معهم من المسيحيين وأنت تقول شخصيات لإنفعل هو عليك
وإليك مثلا القمص زكريا بطرس فى بداية الحلقة رقم 9 من برنامج اسئلة عن الايمان عندما ذكرت المذيعة " ناهد متولى " كلمة " يعنى نقدر نقول ان شخصية الآب هى ..... " فقاطعها قائلا " إحنا مبنقولش شخصية لاننا لا نفصل الشخصيات فهم شخصية واحده لها ثلاث صفات متميزة" وأعطى مثالا على الشخص العاقل والحى والموجود

وها انت تعارضه وتحطم ما قاله وما سمعناه نحن قبل ذلك 

فلا داعى للعصبية يا صديقى هذا مجرد حوار


----------



## نور الدين (11 نوفمبر 2006)

F a d i e قال:


> و كيف يكون الله موجود منذ الأزل؟​
> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود منذ الازل مع انه لا يوجد من ليس له بداية و لم يقبل ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان الاثنان كيفيتهم فوق العقل و معرفتهم ليست ضده؟؟؟​
> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه و لم يقبل ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان كيفية الاثنين فوق العقل و انما معرفتهم ليست ضده؟​
> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله صانع معجزات و لم يقبل ان يكون ان يكون للجوهر الألهى ثلاث شخصيات مع ان كيفية الاثنين فوق العقل و معرفتهم ليست ضده؟​
> ...


 


عندما تعجز عن الإتيان بإجابات يقبلها العقل فالتزم الصمت ولا تصف من هو أعلم منك بأنه جاهل ! حتى الأمثله التى تستدل بها فى غير موضعها ولا علاقه له بما نسأل عنه !!! للأسف أنت تفتقد أساسيات الحوار !!!

والله لا أدرى كيف تكون إجاباتك بهذا المستوى الضعيف  وأنت مشرف وليس مجرد عضو عادى !!! وعندما تعجز عن الرد تقول "و انت هتحاسب ربنا" !!!!



وياريت يا أستاذ لاتتحدث عن الجهل كثيرا فيبدو أن لديك عقده نفسيه وتعانى كثيرا , لأنك بالفعل تجهل الكثير عن عقيدتك وتتحدث بدون علم !! 


لاحول ولا قوه إلا بالله


----------



## نور الدين (11 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> يا أخ فادى بدون عصبية وإنفعال ,, فلو سمعك الكثير ممن تكلمت معهم من المسيحيين وأنت تقول شخصيات لإنفعل هو عليك
> وإليك مثلا القمص زكريا بطرس فى بداية الحلقة رقم 9 من برنامج اسئلة عن الايمان عندما ذكرت المذيعة " ناهد متولى " كلمة " يعنى نقدر نقول ان شخصية الآب هى ..... " فقاطعها قائلا " إحنا مبنقولش شخصية لاننا لا نفصل الشخصيات فهم شخصية واحده لها ثلاث صفات متميزة" وأعطى مثالا على الشخص العاقل والحى والموجود
> 
> وها انت تعارضه وتحطم ما قاله وما سمعناه نحن قبل ذلك
> ...


 

أخى فى الله هذا الشخص إن عجز عن الرد يقوم بوضع ردود من قبيل سد الخانه ولو قمت بتفنيد ما قاله يكون مصيرك إما الطرد وتحجب العضويه أو حذف ما تكتب !!!


بدأت أشعر بالقرف من هذا المنتدى فعلا !!!! فهم لايملكون عقلا أو فكرا أو دين !!!


----------



## samehvan (12 نوفمبر 2006)

وما صبرك إلا بالله يا أخ نور الدين
" وجادلهم بالتى هى أحسن قد تبين الرشد من الغى"

والله المستعان


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> هو نفس ما ذكرت يا عزيزى ولكن بالصيغة الكنسية واليك مثالا
> 
> القانون الاثناسي :
> 
> ...


 
القانون الاثناسيوسى هو ما وضعته انا و هو ما وضعه اثناسيوس و اباء الكنيسة فى مجمع نيقية


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا أخ فادى بدون عصبية وإنفعال ,, فلو سمعك الكثير ممن تكلمت معهم من المسيحيين وأنت تقول شخصيات لإنفعل هو عليك
> وإليك مثلا القمص زكريا بطرس فى بداية الحلقة رقم 9 من برنامج اسئلة عن الايمان عندما ذكرت المذيعة " ناهد متولى " كلمة " يعنى نقدر نقول ان شخصية الآب هى ..... " فقاطعها قائلا " إحنا مبنقولش شخصية لاننا لا نفصل الشخصيات فهم شخصية واحده لها ثلاث صفات متميزة" وأعطى مثالا على الشخص العاقل والحى والموجود
> 
> وها انت تعارضه وتحطم ما قاله وما سمعناه نحن قبل ذلك
> ...


 
كل واحد له حرية التعبير عن ايمانه بالطريقة التى يراها مناسبة و ابونا يقصد بالشخصية الجوهر الالهى الواحد و ليس خاصية الاقنومية


----------



## Fadie (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> عندما تعجز عن الإتيان بإجابات يقبلها العقل فالتزم الصمت ولا تصف من هو أعلم منك بأنه جاهل ! حتى الأمثله التى تستدل بها فى غير موضعها ولا علاقه له بما نسأل عنه !!! للأسف أنت تفتقد أساسيات الحوار !!!
> 
> والله لا أدرى كيف تكون إجاباتك بهذا المستوى الضعيف وأنت مشرف وليس مجرد عضو عادى !!! وعندما تعجز عن الرد تقول "و انت هتحاسب ربنا" !!!!
> 
> ...


 
الجاهل هو من يرمى الاخرين بشبهات و هو مؤمن بها و يعرف انها فوق العقل و ليست ضده و مع هذا يقول انها ضد العقل و استخفاف به

مردتش عليا ليه؟؟؟

ان كنت تملك الحجة و الدليل رد عليا و هذا هو اسلوبى مع المسلميين و انا لا احرر مشاركات احد الا النسخ و اللصق و قلة الادب

يلا رد عليا و قولى لماذا قبل عقلك هذه الاشياء و لم يقبل ان يكون لله ثلاث شخصيات متمايزة اقنوميا واحدة جوهريا و ذاتيا


----------



## samehvan (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> إقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة samehvan
> إذا كان الثلاث واحد كما تقولون وهو الذات والعقل والروح فحتى يستقيم هذا الفرض
> أن عقل المسيح كان جزء من عقل الله لا عقل الله كله وروحه (اللاهوتيه) جزء من روح الآب وليس كل الروح وهذا يستوجب انقسام
> ...



ما هو المغلوط ؟؟ ثم أنا لم أتطرق لكلية علم المسيح 
وإذا كان كلامى خطأ فما هو الصحيح ؟ هل تقول أن الله والسيد المسيح لهم عقل واحد ؟
هذا هو الكلام الإنشائى وأرجو أن تأتى أنت بدليل على ذلك



> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه



هذا أيضا ليس ضد العقل لأنى ببساطة عندما اصنع آلة يمكننى أن أخبرك بكل ما يحدث بداخلها بالتفصيل بل إنى أخبرك بما سيحدث وحركة كل قطعة فيها الحالية والمستقبلية فكيف إذن بإله الكون أيعجزه هذا ؟؟؟



> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله صانع معجزات



وهذا أيضا ليس ضد العقل فكلمة المعجزة هى ما تبدو لى من واقع علمى وإدراكى فوق مستوى فاعلها فمثلا إذا تمكن طفل من رفع ثقل 100 كيلو جرام فهذه معجزة ولكن عندما يتمكن شخص بالغ من رفع هذا الثقل فهى لا تكون معجزة فالإعجاز هو أن تأتى بفعل أعلى من مستوى وحدود قدراتك فيكون من البديهى جدا أن أقتنع بمعجزات الله التى لا تحده قدره ولا يعجزه عجز



> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود منذ الازل مع انه لا يوجد من ليس له بداية



وجود الله منذ الأزل هو العقل بعينه لان العقل دائما يقول أن كل شئ لا بد له من واجد وحتى يستقيم فهم هذه العظمة الكونية والخلقية كان لا بد أن يكون هذا الواجد هو الأصل فى بداية كل شئ


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> ما هو المغلوط ؟؟ ثم أنا لم أتطرق لكلية علم المسيح
> وإذا كان كلامى خطأ فما هو الصحيح ؟ هل تقول أن الله والسيد المسيح لهم عقل واحد ؟
> هذا هو الكلام الإنشائى وأرجو أن تأتى أنت بدليل على ذلك


 
السيد المسيح هو عقل الله ذاته و بدون الدخول فى لاهوتيات قد تصعب عليك فهمها الان فنحن لا نجزأ الله ولا نقول انه مركب



> إقتباس:
> لماذا قبل عقلك ان يكون الله موجود فى كل مكان بعلمه
> هذا أيضا ليس ضد العقل لأنى ببساطة عندما اصنع آلة يمكننى أن أخبرك بكل ما يحدث بداخلها بالتفصيل بل إنى أخبرك بما سيحدث وحركة كل قطعة فيها الحالية والمستقبلية فكيف إذن بإله الكون أيعجزه هذا ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
انت تتحدث ببساطة لأن هذه الامور انت معتاد عليها و لكنك لست معتادا على ان يكون لله ثلاث اقانيم فى جوهر واحد و لكن اذا ذهبت لشخص علمانى او ملحد سيقول لك كيف يصنع الله المعجزة؟كيف الله موجود منذ الازل؟ و هكذا و لكن لأنك معتادا على هذه الاشياء فانت تراها بسيطة و كما رأيتها بسيطة و انها ليست ضد العقل و ان كان كيفيتها فوقه فلما لا تقبل الثالوث و هو ليس ضد العقل و ان كانت كيفيته فوقه ايضا؟


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> و ان كان كيفيتها فوقه فلما لا تقبل الثالوث و هو ليس ضد العقل و ان كانت كيفيته فوقه ايضا؟



ملاحظة :- سأتكلم عن نفسى فقط

ومن قال أن مسألة الثالوث كما فهمتها أنا هى ضد العقل ؟؟ أنا لم أقل ذلك 

فأنا أفهم تماما ما هو الثالوث وليس معنى فهمى له أنى مقتنع به

ما يعجز عليه عقلى يا أخى هو تطبيقكم لمبدأ فى نقطه واحده ثم تنقضون به الف نقطه أخرى هذا ما لا يقبله عقلى

وإن أردت أن أشرح لك مفهومى عن الثالوث والأقانيم فسأفعل لمجرد أن تتأكد أننا لسنا كما تظن من الغباء


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> ملاحظة :- سأتكلم عن نفسى فقط
> 
> ومن قال أن مسألة الثالوث كما فهمتها أنا هى ضد العقل ؟؟ أنا لم أقل ذلك
> 
> ...


 
و شهد شاهد من أهلها


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> و شهد شاهد من أهلها



وبماذا تستشهد ؟؟؟ أنا قلت فى البداية هذا رأيى الشخصى وذكرت أيضا أن فهمى للمبدأ لا يعنى إقتناعى به لأنك لو أكملت ما كتبت ستعرف لماذا لا أقتنع به لأنه ببساطه يخالف العقل فى تطبيق نفس المبدأ على نقاط أخرى


----------



## Fadie (14 نوفمبر 2006)

انا كنت بهزر بس

الثالوث لا يخالف العقل الثالوث فهم كيفيته فوق العقل زى ما تؤمن بوجود قوى خارقة هى الاله تستطيع فعل اى شىء هذا ليس ضد العقل ابدا بل فهم كيفيته فوق العقل


----------



## samehvan (14 نوفمبر 2006)

> انا كنت بهزر بس
> 
> الثالوث لا يخالف العقل الثالوث فهم كيفيته فوق العقل زى ما تؤمن بوجود قوى خارقة هى الاله تستطيع فعل اى شىء هذا ليس ضد العقل ابدا بل فهم كيفيته فوق العقل



وأنا أقبل منك هزارك وصدقنى ابتسمت له ونأتى للسؤال الأهم وأرجو تصحيحه لى إن أخطأت

سأسرد لك أولا مفهومى عن الثالوث وأنتظر ردك ثم أسأل سؤالى

مفهومى عن الثالوث والتجسد  :-

أولا الثالوث 

الله هو خالق كل شئ والمتحكم فى كل شئ والعالم بكل شئ وله فى ذلك ثلاث 

الذات أو الوجود ويسمى بأقنوم الآب

العقل أو الكلمة ويسمى بأقنوم الابن

الروح أو الحياة ويسمى بأقنوم الروح القدس

وهو فى ذلك جوهر واحد هو الله الموجود والحى والعاقل ولا يجوز إنكار صفة من هذه الصفات على الله بأى حال من الأحوال كما لا يجوز أن نفصل العقل عن الروح والوجود لأن الله عاقل والعقل صفة ملازمة لله واجبة له ولا يجوز فصلها عنه وهكذا أيضا لا يجوز فصل الروح عنه لأنه حى دائما وأبدا أو نفصل الذات لأنه موجود بذاته دائما وأبدا 

ثانيا التجسد والفداء

لما خلق الله آدم خلقه أنسانا نقيا طاهرا وكرمه على كل مخلوقاته ووهبه الجنة التى كان لا بد وأن يحافظ عليها كما انه وهبه حرية الإرادة والإختيار لأنه خلقه على صورته 
ولكن أخطأ آدم ولما كانت هذه الخطية فة حق الله غير المحدود كانت هى أيضا خطيئة غير محدودة ولما كان عدل الله يستوجب إراقة دماء للتكفير عن هذه الخطيئة كان لا بد إذا أن يكون الفداء على قدر الخطيئة أى فداء غير محدود لتكفير خطيئة غير محدودة 
ولما كان كل مخلوقات الله تتصف بصفة المحدودية ولا يتمتع بصفة اللامحدودية سوى الله نفسه كان الحل الوحيد هو تجسد الله غير المحدود فى جسد إنسان ليسال دمه ويموت ويكون هو الفادى والمكفر عن هذه الخطيئة ,, وإختار جسد الإنسان لسببين ,, الاول أن المفدى هو جنس الانسان والثانى أن الذى يتعامل معهم هو نفس الجنس فوجب التجسد فى صورة انسان حتى يستطيع التعامل معهم وحتى يستطيعوا فهم مراده

ولو قال معترض عن سبب هذه التضحية وعدم غفرانها كان الرد :-

لما كان الله عادلا كما هو رحيما وغفورا ولما كان لا يجوز أن تطغى صفة من صفاته على صفة أخرى لذا لا يجوز القول بأن الرحمة تنقض العدل ويجب تحقيق الصفتين مع عدم نقض الأخرى فتمثلت رحمته فى تحمله هو للتكفير وتمثل العدل فى تحقيق الفداء وبهذا يكون للصفتين ( الرحمة والعدل )كمالهما ولم تنقض إحداهما الأخرى

هل ما أفهمه صحيح ؟؟؟؟؟ إن كان هناك أى خطأ أرجو تصحيحه لى

أشكرك

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## Fadie (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> وأنا أقبل منك هزارك وصدقنى ابتسمت له ونأتى للسؤال الأهم وأرجو تصحيحه لى إن أخطأت
> 
> سأسرد لك أولا مفهومى عن الثالوث وأنتظر ردك ثم أسأل سؤالى
> 
> ...


 
كل هذا صحيح لكن اقنوم الاب هو صفة الوجود و ليس الذات لأن الذات هى الجوهر الالهى للثلاث اقانيم و كل ما ذكرته صحيح



> لما خلق الله آدم خلقه أنسانا نقيا طاهرا وكرمه على كل مخلوقاته ووهبه الجنة التى كان لا بد وأن يحافظ عليها كما انه وهبه حرية الإرادة والإختيار لأنه خلقه على صورته
> ولكن أخطأ آدم ولما كانت هذه الخطية فة حق الله غير المحدود كانت هى أيضا خطيئة غير محدودة ولما كان عدل الله يستوجب إراقة دماء للتكفير عن هذه الخطيئة كان لا بد إذا أن يكون الفداء على قدر الخطيئة أى فداء غير محدود لتكفير خطيئة غير محدودة
> ولما كان كل مخلوقات الله تتصف بصفة المحدودية ولا يتمتع بصفة اللامحدودية سوى الله نفسه كان الحل الوحيد هو تجسد الله غير المحدود فى جسد إنسان ليسال دمه ويموت ويكون هو الفادى والمكفر عن هذه الخطيئة ,, وإختار جسد الإنسان لسببين ,, الاول أن المفدى هو جنس الانسان والثانى أن الذى يتعامل معهم هو نفس الجنس فوجب التجسد فى صورة انسان حتى يستطيع التعامل معهم وحتى يستطيعوا فهم مراده
> 
> ...


 
تمام


----------



## samehvan (15 نوفمبر 2006)

> كل هذا صحيح لكن اقنوم الاب هو صفة الوجود و ليس الذات لأن الذات هى الجوهر الالهى للثلاث اقانيم و كل ما ذكرته صحيح



أشكرك على التصحيح


> تمام



إذا كان ما فهمت صحيحا كما تفضلت وقلت فمع هذا الفهم يثار بداخلى العديد من التساؤلات ويقف عائقا أمام عقلى نقطتان 

أعلم أنهما من مسائل علم اللاهوت وأنهما من دراسات المتخصصين فى هذا العلم ولو فضلت عدم الحوار فيهما فلن أعترض

أبدأ بالنقطة الأولى ثم نتطرق للثانية بعد ردك إن شاء الله



> لما كان الله عادلا كما هو رحيما وغفورا ولما كان لا يجوز أن تطغى صفة من صفاته على صفة أخرى لذا لا يجوز القول بأن الرحمة تنقض العدل ويجب تحقيق الصفتين مع عدم نقض الأخرى فتمثلت رحمته فى تحمله هو للتكفير وتمثل العدل فى تحقيق الفداء وبهذا يكون للصفتين ( الرحمة والعدل )كمالهما ولم تنقض إحداهما الأخرى



إذا كان مبرر التجسد هو تحقيق المساواة فى صفتى الرحمة والعدل فيصطدم مع عقلى أن هذا التجسد عصف بالكثير من صفات الله الأخرى ولمجرد أن تتكافأ صفتى الرحمة والعدل نقضت صفات مثل ( العزة - القوة - العلى - ............ ) بل إنها تعصف بصفة العدل نفسه
فليس عدلا أن يفدى الله الإنسان فقط دون باقى المخلوقات 

فكيف يستقيم هذا المبدأ ؟؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن اسال شىء؟ لماذا يصف الله نفسه بصفات لا يقبلها العقل,لم لم يقول مثل سورة الاخلاص التى تحفظونها ؟فهى وصف لله ولكنه يقبله العقل اما اذا قلت شىء منفصل لكيان واحد اذا فانت لا تعلم اللغة العربيه ,اذا كان ايمانكم مبنى على ترك العقل 
اذا فانا اقول ان هذا الحوار (الذى فيه واحد يحذف كلام الاخر لمجرد انه لا يقبله والذى هذا الكلام ليس سبا) فهو سفسطه ولا نفع منه
من البدايه قلى الغى عقلك وصدق بكل اللى هقولهولك فاما ان الغى عقلى واصدقك ياما اتركك و افضل ان اظل من اولى الالباب


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> إذا كان مبرر التجسد هو تحقيق المساواة فى صفتى الرحمة والعدل فيصطدم مع عقلى أن هذا التجسد عصف بالكثير من صفات الله الأخرى ولمجرد أن تتكافأ صفتى الرحمة والعدل نقضت صفات مثل ( العزة - القوة - العلى - ............ ) بل إنها تعصف بصفة العدل نفسه
> فليس عدلا أن يفدى الله الإنسان فقط دون باقى المخلوقات


 
بس خد بالك ان من تعرض للذل و الاهانة و الألم هو الطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح اما لاهوته فلا يتأثر بما للجسد لأن اللاهوت روح كما وضح الكتاب المقدس و طبيعى جدا ان الروح لا تتأثر بما يتأثر به الجسد فاذا ضرب واحد الم على وشه روحه لا تشعر بالالم المحسوس ابدا و على هذا فأن اللاهوت لم يتأثر بما تأثر به جسد السيد المسيح.

نقطة فداء باقية المخلوقات فأن هذا لأن من اخطأ هو أدم اى الجنس البشرى و ليس مخلوقات اخرى و قد فدى السيد المسيح كل ابناء أدم اى الجنس البشرى بأكمله.



> ممكن اسال شىء؟ لماذا يصف الله نفسه بصفات لا يقبلها العقل,لم لم يقول مثل سورة الاخلاص التى تحفظونها ؟فهى وصف لله ولكنه يقبله العقل اما اذا قلت شىء منفصل لكيان واحد اذا فانت لا تعلم اللغة العربيه ,اذا كان ايمانكم مبنى على ترك العقل
> اذا فانا اقول ان هذا الحوار (الذى فيه واحد يحذف كلام الاخر لمجرد انه لا يقبله والذى هذا الكلام ليس سبا) فهو سفسطه ولا نفع منه


 
وضح اكتر استفسارك مفهمتش حاجة


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف شىء (منفصل )ل(كيان (واحد))؟


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

كيف خلق الله الكون؟

قلنا من قبل كل هذه الكيفيات هى فوق العقل و ليست ضده ابدا


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اى انك تطلب منى ان اضع عقلى جانبا و اؤمن بشىء دون استخدام العقل
لا ياعم خلينى بعقلى احسن انا من اولى الالباب


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> اى انك تطلب منى ان اضع عقلى جانبا و اؤمن بشىء دون استخدام العقل
> لا ياعم خلينى بعقلى احسن انا من اولى الالباب


 
اذن أفهمنى بعقلك كيف خلق الله الكون؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

خلقه بقدرتة (ممكن استشهر بايات من القرءان بس مش هتصدق)


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> خلقه بقدرتة (ممكن استشهر بايات من القرءان بس مش هتصدق)


 
و لماذا فهمت انه خلق الكون بقدرته و لم تفهم ان له ثلاث اقانيم لذات واحدة ايضا بقدرته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يا استاذ هناك فرق لان قضية قدرة الله فى فعل اى شىء تتناسب مع الذات الالهية عقليا 
اما ان تقول لى ان الله (او السيد المسيح فانت تقول انهم واحد ) كان طفلا؟ الطفل الاله فهذا لا يتناسب مع الذات الالهيه ولا مع العقل


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> يا استاذ هناك فرق لان قضية قدرة الله فى فعل اى شىء تتناسب مع الذات الالهية عقليا
> اما ان تقول لى ان الله (او السيد المسيح فانت تقول انهم واحد ) كان طفلا؟ الطفل الاله فهذا لا يتناسب مع الذات الالهيه ولا مع العقل


 
السيد المسيح كان طفلا بالجسد يا استاذ و ليس بلاهوته


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اذا فالطرف الثالث من الثالوث كان طفلا (ايضا لا يتوافق مع الذات الالهيه)
انتم تقولون انه انسان فى وقت واله فى وقت اخر


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

> اذا فالطرف الثالث من الثالوث كان طفلا (ايضا لا يتوافق مع الذات الالهيه)
> انتم تقولون انه انسان فى وقت واله فى وقت اخر


 
قلنا كان طفل بالجسد فقط

عندك حاجة جديدة قلها معندكش مش عايزيين وجع دماغ


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اليس الطرف الثالث من الثالوث هو السيد المسيح (كما تدعون)؟ وكان السيد المسيح طفلا اذا فالطرف الثالث من الثالوث (كما تعتقدون )طفلا


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انت بتفهم منين يابنى انت؟

قلنا ميت مرة المسيح كان طفل بالجسد فقط مش بلاهوته

فهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هو مش لاهوته ده هو الروح القدس و الاب( حسب اعتقادكم) اذن فاين الطرف الثالث فى الثالوث؟ اليس هو السيد المسيح (حسب اعتقادكم) وانا اتكلم عنه لم انت تقول انى اتكلم عن الاب او الروح القدس (حسب اعتقادكم)؟


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يابنى فى حد تايه منك

لاهوت يعنى الوهية ملوش علاقة بالاقنومية اصلا

الاب اقنوم و الابن اقنوم و الروح القدس اقنوم

الابن تجسد فى وقت من الاوقات قبل ذلك لم يكن له جسد

ياااااااااااااااااارب تكون فهمت


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يعنى الاقنوم ليس اله؟


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

هو انا مواريش غيرك ولا ايه

الاقنوم هو الاتحاد التام بدون الانفصال فى الذات الواحدة و الجوهر الواحد

الجوهر الالهى واحد و له ثلاث اقانيم

صعبة دى؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

حسب كلامك برده يكون الاقنوم الها لان الاقنوم هو الاتحاد التام بدون الانفصال فى الذات الواحدة و الجوهر الواحد


----------



## Fadie (17 نوفمبر 2006)

يابنى لخص قول كل اللى عايز تقوله دة انت نقطنى

عايز ايه انت بالظبط حدد انا مش كل شوية هدخل اشوف كلمتين و اخرج و ارجع الاقيك كتبت كلمتين و اخرج

لو مقلتش كل اللى عايز تقوله المرة اللى جاية انا هغلق كل مواضيعك انت فاهم

دة انت فقعت مرارتى يا اخى


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الخص ايه؟ فين ردك اساسا انت كل مرة تقول شىء عكس التانى عايز اوصل معاك على حاجة مؤكدة ثانيا اذا معندكش اجابة ليه تقفل الموضوع؟ 
ثالثا الفكرة وضحة واذا عاوز تقفل الموضوع ده اقفله


----------



## Fadie (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فكرة ايه

هو انت عارف تقول كلمتين على بعض؟

ايه المطلوب بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عامر (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*لازم تقرأوا كلامى كويس.............*

لازم تقروا وتردوا عليا حالا
يا جماعه أنتوا بتحمدوا ربنا إنكوا مسيحيين وإحنا بنحمد ربنا إننا مسلمين 
خلاص حل المشكله دى إننا نفكر بالعقل دون تحيز ولا تعصب يعنى يا جماعه ممكن حد يقوللى إذاى يكون سيدنا المسيح هو الرب لا لا لا أنا لا أقبل أن يكون إلهى مثلى يتبول.... ويتبرز.... ويرضع لا لا هذه كلها صفات بشريه أما الله الحق فى الإسلام ليس كمثله شىء أما سيدنا المسيح فهو نبى من عند الله مثل سائر الأنبياء ومن لا يؤمن بسيدنا المسيح وبعظمته يكون خارج عن الإسلام وكافر لأن الإيمان عندنا هو الإيمان بالله ملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر إذن شرط الإيمان هو الإيمان بالدين المسيحى العظيم وبسيدنا عيسى نبى الله لكن الله واحد لا يمكن أن يكون ثلاثه وأنتم أنفسكم غير مقتنعين عقليا أن الله ثلاثه لأنها قضيه غير مقبوله منطقيا ولو حد مقتنع يحاول يقنعنى وفى حاجه تانيه يا جماعه لو شفتوا القرءان هتلاقوا أن الله عز وجل جعل للسيده مريم مكانه كبيره واصطفاهاوأعطاها منزله وشرف عظيم وسيدنا عيسى هو نبى الله الى نحترمه ونؤمن به ولكننا لا نعتبره إله ولا إبن الله لأن الله ....وكل الآيات التى كتبت إانه لكم ولس علينا وتفسيرها أن الله واحد لا تقولوا ثلاثه فالله ليس مثل الماء ولا الطبيعه الله ليس كمثله شىء..
       مسلم يشهد أن لاإله إللا الله


----------



## islam-guide (18 نوفمبر 2006)

فادى انت بتلف وتدور ليه؟عايز تعرف الموضوع اقراه من الاول


----------



## Fadie (18 نوفمبر 2006)

لو حد فهم حاجة من الزميل يبقى يفهمنى


----------



## samehvan (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ده حصل علشان غبت يوم واحد ؟؟؟ 

بس بجد مت على روحى من الضحك وانتوا الاتنين مش فاهمين بعض أو عاملين مش فاهمين بعض 

بص يا عم دليل الإسلام

أعتقد أن فادى يقصد أن السيد المسيح ولد وعاش فترة حياته الأولى إنسانا عاديا ( ولكن مطهر من الذنب لا يرتكب معصية ) ثم تجسد به اللاهوت بعد ذلك فكما أعلم من الكتاب المقدس هو حل به الروح القدس فى الثلاثين ,, هذا ما أعتقد أن الأخ فادى يحاول أن يقوله لك



> حسب كلامك برده يكون الاقنوم الها لان الاقنوم هو الاتحاد التام بدون الانفصال فى الذات الواحدة و الجوهر الواحد



الأقنوم هو كلمة إصطلاحية للدلالة على صفة مستقله بذاتها دون الإنفصال عن الجوهر وهى ليست من الله ولا من صفاته وعلى ذلك لا يجوز أن تكون أقنوما 

أرجو التصويب يا فادى

وأعود لنقطة حوارى معك حيث كان هذا ردك الأخير على إستفسارى هو :-



> نقطة فداء باقية المخلوقات فأن هذا لأن من اخطأ هو أدم اى الجنس البشرى و ليس مخلوقات اخرى و قد فدى السيد المسيح كل ابناء أدم اى الجنس البشرى بأكمله.



هناك مخلوقات أخرى أخطأت على حد قولك أنت مثل الحية والشيطان (وهو من الملائكة وله ذرية تحمل خطيته ) أى نفس المبدأ



> بس خد بالك ان من تعرض للذل و الاهانة و الألم هو الطبيعة البشرية للسيد المسيح اما لاهوته فلا يتأثر بما للجسد لأن اللاهوت روح كما وضح الكتاب المقدس و طبيعى جدا ان الروح لا تتأثر بما يتأثر به الجسد فاذا ضرب واحد الم على وشه روحه لا تشعر بالالم المحسوس ابدا و على هذا فأن اللاهوت لم يتأثر بما تأثر به جسد السيد المسيح.



ما قلت الآن وإن كان منطقيا فإنه صطدم مرة أخرى مع مبدأ الفداء لماذا ؟؟

لأننا قلنا أن أساس الفداء هو لامحدودية الفادى لتكفير الخطية اللامحدوده فإذا قلنا بأن الذى تعذب و تعرض للذل و الاهانة و الألم  هو الجسد ( المحدود ) فإننا سنصل إلى أن الفادى لا يكفى الخطية اللامحدودة وسنعود إلى سؤال قديم جدا وهو لماذا كان التجسد إذا ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل ده حصل علشان غبت يوم واحد ؟؟؟


 
شايف يا اخي؟
اوعى تغيب مرة ثانية, لان المشرفين مش عارفين يعملوا ايه بدونك





> بص يا عم دليل الإسلام
> 
> أعتقد أن فادى يقصد أن السيد المسيح ولد وعاش فترة حياته الأولى إنسانا عاديا ( ولكن مطهر من الذنب لا يرتكب معصية ) ثم تجسد به اللاهوت بعد ذلك فكما أعلم من الكتاب المقدس هو حل به الروح القدس فى الثلاثين ,, هذا ما أعتقد أن الأخ فادى يحاول أن يقوله لك


 
غريبة, بدأنا في تسيير الكلام عن مساره
لاهوت الله كان في الجسد طوال الوقت و لم يظهر فيه حينا و حينا لا




> الأقنوم هو كلمة إصطلاحية للدلالة على صفة مستقله بذاتها دون الإنفصال عن الجوهر وهى ليست من الله ولا من صفاته وعلى ذلك لا يجوز أن تكون أقنوما


 
خطأ, كلمة أقنوم كلمة سريانية معناها " الذات المتميزة غير المنفصلة" وهي باليونانية " هيبوستاسيس “ وهي تحمل المعنى الحقيقي للتمايز بين اقانيم اللاهوت، وهي الاصطلاح الذي يطلق على كل من الآب والإبن و الروح القدس. 
ويخطئ من يظن أن الأقانيم الثلاثة مجرد صفات أو ألقاب عادية لأننا نرى الاقنوم الواحد يكلم الآخر ويتحدث عن نفسه، ويرسل الواحد منها الآخر، وهكذا ... وبديهي أن الصفات أو الألقاب العادية لا يمكن أن يخاطب بعضها أو أن يتكلم أحدهـا عن الآخر. 
وهذه الأقانيم ثلاثة في وحدة جوهرية خاصة بكيان الله ، فهو واحد في جوهره مثلث في أقانيمه


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> شايف يا اخي؟
> اوعى تغيب مرة ثانية, لان المشرفين مش عارفين يعملوا ايه بدونك



يا أستاذ ماى روك ,, انا لم أقصد ما فهمت حضرتك أنا كنت أحاول بشئ من الدعابة والأخ فادى يعلم جيدا أنى لا أحمل إساءه لأحد وتعودت منه على روح الدعابه هذه ولا أدرى لماذا أخذتها على محمل الجد



> غريبة, بدأنا في تسيير الكلام عن مساره
> لاهوت الله كان في الجسد طوال الوقت و لم يظهر فيه حينا و حينا لا



أنا لم اغير كلمات عن مسارها يا استاذى وإقرأ ما حاولت تبسيطه ( وأعتذر مقدما )



> بواسطة فادى
> 
> السيد المسيح كان طفلا بالجسد يا استاذ و ليس بلاهوته
> قلنا كان طفل بالجسد فقط



هل غيرت أنا الكلام عن مساره ؟؟؟؟؟ وبالمناسبة هذه ليست فكرة فادى فقط هناك الكثير من الآباء والقساوسة قالوا ذلك


----------



## Fadie (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> أعتقد أن فادى يقصد أن السيد المسيح ولد وعاش فترة حياته الأولى إنسانا عاديا ( ولكن مطهر من الذنب لا يرتكب معصية ) ثم تجسد به اللاهوت بعد ذلك فكما أعلم من الكتاب المقدس هو حل به الروح القدس فى الثلاثين ,, هذا ما أعتقد أن الأخ فادى يحاول أن يقوله لك


 
لا علاقة لحلول الروح القدس بلاهوت المسيح فطبيعة الكلمة اللاهوتية متحدة بطبيعة الكلمة البشرية دون اختلاط ولا امتزاج منذ ان فى رحم امه



> هناك مخلوقات أخرى أخطأت على حد قولك أنت مثل الحية والشيطان (وهو من الملائكة وله ذرية تحمل خطيته ) أى نفس المبدأ


 
الإجابة بأختصار شديد هي أن الله لم يقدم الفداء للشيطان لأنه كان، قبل سقوطه، ملاكا، ومعرفته كروح أكثر بكثير مما للإنسان وكان سقوطه سقوطا لا عن جهل بل عن معرفة لأنه تحدى الله وأراد أن يصير مثل الله بعلم لا بجهل وقد وصفه الرب يسوع المسيح بالكذاب وأبو الكذب " أنتم من اب هو ابليس وشهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق. متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب وابو الكذاب " (يو8 :44). 
كما وصف برئيس هذا العالم ": 
 " الآن دينونة هذا العالم.الآن يطرح رئيسهذا العالم خارجا (يو13 :31).
 " لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيرا لان رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له فيّ شيء " (يو14 :30).
 " واما على دينونة فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين " (يو16 :11).
ورئيس سلطان الهواء :" رئيس سلطان الهواء الروح الذي يعمل الآن في ابناء المعصية " (أف2 :2).
كما وصفت قواته بأجناد الشر الروحية : " فان مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم بل مع الرؤساء مع السلاطين مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر مع اجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات " (أف6 :12).
أنه ليس مجرد كائن عادي بل يحارب الله صراحة وعلانية ويعمل على أفساد الكون بقصد وتعمد!!

اما الحيوان فهو ليس له حياة ابدية كى يفديه الانسان



> ما قلت الآن وإن كان منطقيا فإنه صطدم مرة أخرى مع مبدأ الفداء لماذا ؟؟
> 
> لأننا قلنا أن أساس الفداء هو لامحدودية الفادى لتكفير الخطية اللامحدوده فإذا قلنا بأن الذى تعذب و تعرض للذل و الاهانة و الألم هو الجسد ( المحدود ) فإننا سنصل إلى أن الفادى لا يكفى الخطية اللامحدودة وسنعود إلى سؤال قديم جدا وهو لماذا كان التجسد إذا ؟؟


 
كلامك جميل جدا و هو منطقى جدا

و هنا هو دور اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت كى يجعل الناسوت غير محدود قيميا فقط اى ان الناسوت اصبح غير محدود من الناحية القيمية فقط



> هل غيرت أنا الكلام عن مساره ؟؟؟؟؟ وبالمناسبة هذه ليست فكرة فادى فقط هناك الكثير من الآباء والقساوسة قالوا ذلك


 
لاء الاخ ماى روك مقالش عكس كلامى خالص بالعكس قالك انه لاهوت السيد المسيح كان متحد بناسوته طوال حياته و هذا ما بينته لك و فى ردى على الزميل الاخر قلت ان المسيح كان طفلا بالجسد فقط و هذا لا علاقة له باللاهوت.


----------



## ahmad2006 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

انتم لحد الان لم تردوا على العضو دليل الاسلام بل تم الرد على سامح اما على دليل الاسلام فلم يرد احد فقط لف ودوران حول الموضوع وكلام متناقض


----------



## samehvan (19 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا علاقة لحلول الروح القدس بلاهوت المسيح فطبيعة الكلمة اللاهوتية متحدة بطبيعة الكلمة البشرية دون اختلاط ولا امتزاج منذ ان فى رحم امه



أنا دماغى هتضرب 

بص بقى شخصية السيد المسيح دى عقدتنى لحد دلوقتى حقيقى بقت شخصية فى منتهى التعقيد 
جسد بشرى بكل ما فى الكلمة من معنى به روح عادية كروح البشر العادية ,, ولاهوت إلهى ,, والروح القدس (جسد وروح بشرية وروح قدس ولاهوت ) كل ده السيد المسيح 

هى مش صعبة بس الصعب أنى كل شوية أسمع شئ جديد ,, ومش عارف آخر الجديد إيه ,, ما علينا ,, هكمل معاك غدا إن شاء الله


----------



## My Rock (19 نوفمبر 2006)

samehvan قال:


> هى مش صعبة بس الصعب أنى كل شوية أسمع شئ جديد ,, ومش عارف آخر الجديد إيه ,, ما علينا ,, هكمل معاك غدا إن شاء الله


 
*صار لينا سنين في المواقع و المنتديات و في الايمان المسيحي و عمرنا ما سمعنا شئ جديد*
*هو يعني احنا حنألف في ماهية المسيح؟*
*كل ما نقوله مستمد من الكتاب المقدس*
*فأذا كنت تراه شئ مختلف في كل مرة, فهذه مشكلتك عزيزي و لا احبذ ان تعممها و تقول انك تسمع شئ جديد في كل مرة!*


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش اخى ماى روك هذا هو دورنا تصحيح المفاهيم الخاطئة

سامح ركز معايا

حلول الروح القدس ليس حلول اقنومى يعنى الروح القدس لا يحل بالجوهر الالهى على احد ابدا ولا على المسيح لأنه ببساطة جدا جوهر الطبيعة اللاهوتية للمسيح هو هو جوهر الروح القدس

السيد المسيح هو كلمة الله له طبيعة ألهية لأنه خرج من الاب كما بين هو فى مواضع كثيرة و حين تجسد (منذ ان كان فى بطن والدته) اتحدت هذه الطبيعة الالهية بالطبيعة البشرية اللى هو جسد المسيح من و هو كان فى بطن والدته

لا علاقة لحلول الروح القدس نهائى بلاهوت السيد المسيح لأن التلاميذ ايضا حل عليهم الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين بل و كل انسان يتعمد بيحل عليه الروح القدس يوم يتعمد


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> كل ما نقوله مستمد من الكتاب المقدس
> فأذا كنت تراه شئ مختلف في كل مرة, فهذه مشكلتك



وأنا لم أعترض أنا أطلب منك أن تمدنى بما فى الكتاب المقدس ليس أكثر ,, ولم أقل أيضا أنى سمعت منك ,, أنا قلت أسمع فأنا أسأل كثيرا وكثيرون يردون وحقيقة أسمع أشياء كثيرة جديدة بعضها لا يتعارض مع عقلى ولكن البعض الآخر فعلا يتعارض ليس مع عقلى فقط وإنما مع ما سمعت من قبل ,, وآخرها على سبيل المثال كان بالأمس فى غرفة بالبال توك اسمها اولاد الله الذين يحبون المسلمين ,, كنت أعلم كثيرا أن خطية آدم كانت غير محدودة ولذا وجب فداء غير محدود ولكن بالأمس سمعت من الأخ ليبريتدمان أن الخطية كانت محدودة ولكن الفادى لا بد أن يكون غير محدودا حتى يكفى كل البشر ,, وقس على ذلك الكثيييييييييييييييير ,, المهم مش موضوعنا وأنا بسحب كلمتى يا سيدى ولا تزعل

حاضر يا فادى هركز 



> لا علاقة لحلول الروح القدس نهائى بلاهوت السيد المسيح لأن التلاميذ ايضا حل عليهم الروح القدس فى يوم الخمسين بل و كل انسان يتعمد بيحل عليه الروح القدس يوم يتعمد



طيب يبقى ليه حل الروح القدس على السيد المسيح ,, ما الذى أضافه إليه هذا الحلول ,, ما الدافع ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> طيب يبقى ليه حل الروح القدس على السيد المسيح ,, ما الذى أضافه إليه هذا الحلول ,, ما الدافع ؟؟


 
حلول الروح القدس على المسيح ليس له غرض معين و انما تمجيد المسيح و اكرامه لكن مفيش سبب معين


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> حلول الروح القدس على المسيح ليس له غرض معين و انما تمجيد المسيح و اكرامه لكن مفيش سبب معين



طلب تأكيد


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

يا سامح كلام الكتاب المقدس واضح فامتلاء المسيح بالروح القدس مثله مثل امتلاء اى انسان بالروح القدس لأن حلول الروح القدس لم يكن حلول اقنومى كما بينت و لا علاقة لحلول الروح القدس بلاهوت السيد المسيح نهاااااااااااائى يعنى مليون طلب تأكيد


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> لأن حلول الروح القدس لم يكن حلول اقنومى


 
يا فادى إذا كنا نقول أن اللآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد فبالتأكيد أقنومية أو لاهوتية الروح القدس كانت متضمنة بلاهوت المسيح (شئ منطقى ) كما أن الكلمة برغم تجسده لم يفارق الآب والروح القدس أيضا لم يفارق الآب فأيضا الروح القدس لم يفارق الإبن ,,, وعلى هذا أنا طلبت تأكيد ,, فهذا يقود عقلى الناقص على حد تعبير الأخت المحترمة إلى أحد تصورين
الأول هو أن اللاهوت أو الكلمة لم يتجسد بالسيد المسيح إلا فى هذه السن وهذا مستبعد لما عرفت من أدلة ألوهية المسيح منذ الصغر 
الثانى أن السيد المسيح بلاهوته لا يحتاج إلى الروح القدس فى سن الثلاثين لأنه ملازم للاهوته وإلا ذهب بنا القول أن لاهوته لم يكن لاهوتا كاملا فى طفولته وإكتمل فقط عند حلول الروح القدس


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش لسة راجع من الجامعة حالا و مأخدتش بالى اعتذر بالنيابة عنها و تم حذف مشاركتها و تم تحرير الجزأ الخاص بتعليقك عليها



> يا فادى إذا كنا نقول أن اللآب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد فبالتأكيد أقنومية أو لاهوتية الروح القدس كانت متضمنة بلاهوت المسيح (شئ منطقى ) كما أن الكلمة برغم تجسده لم يفارق الآب والروح القدس أيضا لم يفارق الآب فأيضا الروح القدس لم يفارق الإبن ,,, وعلى هذا أنا طلبت تأكيد


 
بالظبط كدة و عشان كدة انا قلتلك ان حلول الروح القدس ليس له اى هدف لاهوتى لأن لاهوت الروح القدس هو هو لاهوت الكلمة المتحد بالطبيعة البشرية منذ ان حل الروح القدس على السيدة العذراء



> الأول هو أن اللاهوت أو الكلمة لم يتجسد بالسيد المسيح إلا فى هذه السن وهذا مستبعد لما عرفت من أدلة ألوهية المسيح منذ الصغر


 
تمام



> الثانى أن السيد المسيح بلاهوته لا يحتاج إلى الروح القدس فى سن الثلاثين لأنه ملازم للاهوته وإلا ذهب بنا القول أن لاهوته لم يكن لاهوتا كاملا فى طفولته وإكتمل فقط عند حلول الروح القدس


 
يا سامح افهم

حلول الروح القدس ليه له اى دلالة لاهوتية

الروح القدس بيحل على كل البشر حين يتعمدوا و حل على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين فهل معنى هذا ان له دور لاهوتى حين حل على المتعمدين او التلاميذ؟

لاء طبعا مطلقا فحلول الروح القدس كان لتمجيد و اكرام السيد المسيح و كما امتلأ المسيح من الروح القدس بعد المعمودية التلاميذ ايضا امتلأوا من الروح القدس و صاروا يتكلمون بألسنة و هذا الحال مع كل متعمد مؤمن بالمسيح

تانى يا سامح الروح القدس لا يحل مطلقاااااااااااااا اقنوميا

ليس له اى دلالة لاهوتية فى حلوله ابداااااااااااااا و انما له دلالة الارشاد و الاكرام فقط


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> معلش لسة راجع من الجامعة حالا و مأخدتش بالى اعتذر بالنيابة عنها و تم حذف مشاركتها و تم تحرير الجزأ الخاص بتعليقك عليها



حمدالله على السلامة أولا
ثانيا مفيش داعى للإعتذار فأنت لم تخطئ
ثالثا انا إتعودت على كده فمتشغلش بالك



> لاء طبعا مطلقا فحلول الروح القدس كان لتمجيد و اكرام السيد المسيح



مش شايف أنها كبيره شوية أقول تمجيد وإكرام ؟ ,, متهيألى لا يجوز

كان يمكننى إستيعاب حلول الروح القدس على السيد المسيح لمجرد المثل أو القدوة للتلاميذ ولكن أن يكون ليس له هدف فهذا مستحيل أن يقبله عقلى فكل أفعال الخالق لها حكمة ولا يوجد من أفعاله - جل وعلا - ما يجوز عليه القول أنه بدون سبب أو لا غاية منه ,, وتعلمت منكم ومن الاخوة المسيحين من قبل أن لكل فعل بل لكل حرف معنى وهدف ,, فكيف يكون بعد ذلك حلول الروح القدس ( الأقنوم الثالث ) على الإبن ( الأقنوم الثانى ) بدون سبب (حتى ولو لم يكن حلولا أقنوميا أو لاهوتيا )


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لاء طبعا انا قلت ليس له اى هدف لاهوتى مش اى هدف بشكل عام حاشا لله فلا يوجد شىء يحدث فى الكون ليس له هدف عند الله و لكن الامتلاء من الروح القدس مفهوم روحى عميق جدا افتكر مش هتقدر تفهمه دلوقتى الا لما تختبره لأن دة عمق الايمان المسيحى حين يجعل الروح القدس الانسان يرتقى عن كل ما هو بائد و زائل


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> لكن الامتلاء من الروح القدس مفهوم روحى عميق جدا افتكر مش هتقدر تفهمه دلوقتى الا لما تختبره لأن دة عمق الايمان المسيحى حين يجعل الروح القدس الانسان يرتقى عن كل ما هو بائد و زائل



وليكن حتى ولو كما تقول فالسيد المسيح كان مرتقى عن كل ما هو بائد وزائل بالطبيعة وليس بفعل الروح القدس الذى حل عليه ولا ننسى أنه أصلا متحد بالروح القدس

(سؤال على الماشى كده خارج الموضوع ,, سمعت وقرأت أنى لن أصل إلى الايمان المسيحي إلا من خلال الروح القدس والذى ينير لى بصيرتى ويعرفنى بحقيقة الله وأنت الآن تقول أنى لا أحصل على الروح القدس إلا بعد أن أكون متعمقا بالإيمان ,, فأيهما قبل الآخر أو الطريق للآخر ,, الروح القدس يصل بى للإيمان أم الإيمان يمنحنى الروح القدس ) لو مش عاوز تجاوب لخروج السؤال عن الموضوع مفيش مشكلة


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> وليكن حتى ولو كما تقول فالسيد المسيح كان مرتقى عن كل ما هو بائد وزائل بالطبيعة وليس بفعل الروح القدس الذى حل عليه ولا ننسى أنه أصلا متحد بالروح القدس


 
هذه عقيدة يا سامح فكيف لا يؤسسها السيد المسيح بنفسه؟فكما قلت لك اولا حلول الروح القدس كان لتمجيد و اكرام السيد المسيح بشريا و ليس له اى دلالة لاهوتية ابدا

المسيح متحد بالروح القدس جوهريا و حلول الروح القدس كما قلت لك ليس له اى دلالة لاهوتية و انما لأكرام و تمجيد السيد المسيح و هذه هى عقيدة المعمودية.



> (سؤال على الماشى كده خارج الموضوع ,, سمعت وقرأت أنى لن أصل إلى الايمان المسيحي إلا من خلال الروح القدس والذى ينير لى بصيرتى ويعرفنى بحقيقة الله وأنت الآن تقول أنى لا أحصل على الروح القدس إلا بعد أن أكون متعمقا بالإيمان ,, فأيهما قبل الآخر أو الطريق للآخر ,, الروح القدس يصل بى للإيمان أم الإيمان يمنحنى الروح القدس ) لو مش عاوز تجاوب لخروج السؤال عن الموضوع مفيش مشكلة


 
نحن نؤمن ان الروح القدس يعمل فى المؤمن و الغير مؤمن و لكن لا يسكن الا فى المؤمن

انا واثق انك لست مجادل ولست تسأل لمجرد النقض و خلاص...فما الذى يجعلك تسأل و تريد ان تعرف و تحاول ان تفهم الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> نحن نؤمن ان الروح القدس يعمل فى المؤمن و الغير مؤمن و لكن لا يسكن الا فى المؤمن
> انا واثق انك لست مجادل ولست تسأل لمجرد النقض و خلاص...فما الذى يجعلك تسأل و تريد ان تعرف و تحاول ان تفهم الكتاب المقدس؟



هل أفهم من كلامك أن الروح القدس يعمل فىّ؟
عموما أنا مش فاهم يعنى إيه الفرق ما بين يعمل فى ويسكن ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تفتكر انت ايه اللى بيدفعك انك تعرف عن العقيدة المسيحية؟

الفرق بين السكن و العمل هو ان الروح القدس معك يعمل فقط لأرشادك او يدفعك لأن تسأل لتعرف عن خلاص المسيح اما السكن فى داخلك فهو يرشدك فى كل شىء تفعله فى كل حياتك


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

أكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيك يا فادى إن عندك رد جاهز دايما وده شئ كويس ,, 



> تفتكر انت ايه اللى بيدفعك انك تعرف عن العقيدة المسيحية؟



أعتقد أنى من محبى البحث والمعرفة وهذا هو الدافع


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> أكتر حاجه بتعجبنى فيك يا فادى إن عندك رد جاهز دايما وده شئ كويس ,,


 
بقالى سنين فى النقاشات و الحوارات خلاص حفظت الاسئلة



> أعتقد أنى من محبى البحث والمعرفة وهذا هو الدافع


 
الروح القدس من اوجد فى داخلك هذا الشعور

ربنا يرشدك و صدنى طالما طلبته لن يتركك


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

آسف يا مان 

مضطر أسافر وهرجع يوم السبت بالليل إن شاء الله ,, أه بالمناسبة إنت عندك كام سنه ؟


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ترجعلنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله

18


----------

